
Ask HN: What's a good office chair? - NetStrikeForce
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m in the market for a new home office chair. As I spend a lot of time working from home I&#x27;m looking to spend maybe about £300 in the chair.<p>Looking at the market there are lots of good looking chairs. I like meshed chairs as otherwise my body builds up too much heat. I&#x27;m also looking for some lumbar and head support.<p>Have you used any office chair you could recommend?
======
brudgers
The price range seems a bit low for 'named' recommendations. Not that you
can't get a good chair at that price point, just that you probably won't get a
famous one.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
Yes, I was actually thinking second hand! though I didn't mention it.

------
brianjking
Herman Miller Aeron, Steelcase Leap

~~~
NetStrikeForce
I finally bought an Aeron. There was one for sale second hand in my own town.

Got it for a bit more than £200!

Thanks for the recommendation!

